# air powered log splitter??



## johnnywarm (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anybody used the 12 ton air powered splitter???how does it do??

Thanks John


----------



## polaris (Sep 12, 2008)

What are the cfm/psi requirements? Do you have a link? I've never even heard of one.


----------



## Dune (Sep 12, 2008)

Is it air over hydraulic or just air? Air at 2oo psi versus hydraulic at 2000 psi, means the size of the air piston must be huge.


----------



## stephen44 (Sep 12, 2008)

is it like this ?


http://store.buyamericanmart.com/8airmilogsp.html


----------



## kevin j (Sep 12, 2008)

I hope it is air over hydraulics. Direct air would be exciting. 

air compressible. Oil is basically not. When the load inacreases, the pump load increases, pressure goes way up, and speed keeps going at same rate deteremined by pump gpm.    When the load releases, the hydr oil drops in pressure from 2000 psi to whetever almost instantly and keeps moving at the rate determined by xx gpm flow into the cylinder.

Air is compressible. When the load increased, the cylinder would stop until psi bult up enough to move again. Then, when load decreased/wood split, the existing air in the cylinder at say 125 psi woudl expand out as far as it could accelerating the cylnider like a rocket ship until it hit eht end of stops.

So, assuming air over hydr, the hp transfer would be very poor. the efficiency of compressing air, then compressing oil, then venting the remaining air is energy wise very inefficient. a 3 or 4 hp compressor would probably do as much work as a 1 or 2 hp direct electric driven hydr pump. just guessing.

Only advantage I'd see is if the AC is already in the shop. At at the $400 price in the linked ad, you can buy a separate small electric unit for that.

Post some results if you use one. Be interesting to see first hand knowledge. 

k


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 12, 2008)

stephen44 said:
			
		

> is it like this ?
> 
> 
> http://store.buyamericanmart.com/8airmilogsp.html




Thats it.has anybody used one???? The smaller electric ones are not that good and are slow.i think it said 2hp . i have a 4 hp electric & a 5 hp gas compressors.they are 350 on another site.


John


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2008)

Loolks like air over hydraulics to me - I haven't used one, and would tend to agree with other posters about the low efficiency, but if you already have the air compressor, it probably would do the job - thoug I don't know how fast...

Gooserider


----------



## johnnywarm (Sep 19, 2008)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Loolks like air over hydraulics to me - I haven't used one, and would tend to agree with other posters about the low efficiency, but if you already have the air compressor, it probably would do the job - thoug I don't know how fast...
> 
> Gooserider




Thanks Gooserider, i have two compressor's for the splitter but cannot find a video on one working.


----------



## Gooserider (Sep 19, 2008)

You might check out westcoastminisplitter.com, they have hand and airpumped splitters that look like the same basic unit - from when I was shopping (decided to go with a bigger gas unit) they looked like the most informative source on that style.  Hard to say how much was hype vs. reality though.

Gooserider


----------



## derbygreg (Dec 14, 2008)

Johnnywarm,

Did anyone ever pm you saying they use one?

Did you buy one?  I have been considering one too as I have a good compressor.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 14, 2008)

derbygreg said:
			
		

> Johnnywarm,
> 
> Did anyone ever pm you saying they use one?
> 
> Did you buy one?  I have been considering one too as I have a good compressor.




No on both Questions.


----------



## johnnywarm (Dec 14, 2008)

Bondo said:
			
		

> Ayuh,....
> 
> While it's the 1st time I've lain eyes on one, in the link...
> 
> ...




This is why they are not used more.theres not even a video on onr being used


----------



## Kilted (Dec 14, 2008)

stephen44 said:
			
		

> is it like this ?
> 
> 
> http://store.buyamericanmart.com/8airmilogsp.html



Yes I have one and like it.  No it is not slower than death!!  Do not even consider the manual splitter for more than reducing big splits down to smaller size.

I normally split .75-1.5 cords per year and I have done about 4 cords so far.  IF you fall into the same range your fine.  IF you are going to be splitting more than 3+ cords then look else where.

I see these problems with the unit: 1) Jack release does not have a remote pedal this becomes a real pain in the back.  2) Jack is not designed for this high volume usage.  3) The air motor requires oil top off every hour.  4) Air motor seals will need rebuild after x-cords of wood.  5) I use a Porter Cable 150 PSI, 6.0 SCFM @ 90 PSI, 4.5 gallon tank, Oil Free.  I took the remote regulator and put it at the end of a 30 ft hose.  The regulator is set for 90 PSI under pumping load. 6) Storage is easy, I coat it with oil and store in out door shed. 7) Love having the air compressor.  8) With long hose the compressor never moves.  

I have split Modesto Ash, red oak, black locust, honey locust, pine, black walnut, pepper, thats all I can think of now.  

Pictures;
The rectangular shadows are from the solar panel shade over my back yard.  That is another post if any one is interested.  I needed to build a platform to put those big rounds on, other wise they were to hard to handle.  For me splitting is an easy sit down job.  I normaly split Sat. & Sun. afternoons.  With the solar panels my wood is "solar split".

--  Brandy


----------



## Kilted (Jan 19, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Loolks like air over hydraulics to me - I haven't used one, and would tend to agree with other posters about the low efficiency, but if you already have the air compressor, it probably would do the job - thoug I don't know how fast...
> 
> Gooserider



What I did this weekend.  I can not put the wood away yet as the heating season is not over.  This pile is from Sat. & Sun. this weekend.  Last weekend I split another 1/4 cord.  This pile seems larger so in two weekends I split 1/2 -2/3's of a cord.  Since my climate is fairly mild I only use about 1/2+ cord per season.

Well it is not a record setter but I do not need to swing a maul at least this is a sit down job.

--  Brandy


----------



## Gooserider (Jan 19, 2009)

Nice pile, though I'd estimate that it would probably only take me a couple of hours to make a similar size pile w/ my HF hydraulic splitter, (which is also a sit-down job for me since I run vertical mode) which more or less agrees with our earlier impressions of the units, namely that they would get the job done, but slowly...

However given what you mention for a seasons burning, it sounds like this unit does just fine for meeting your needs, which makes it a "good thing"...  It wouldn't do as well for me since I burn closer to 4 cords / season, and thus need something that can crank out a higher production.

Gooserider


----------



## Kilted (Jan 19, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> Nice pile, though I'd estimate that it would probably only take me a couple of hours to make a similar size pile w/ my HF hydraulic splitter, (which is also a sit-down job for me since I run vertical mode) which more or less agrees with our earlier impressions of the units, namely that they would get the job done, but slowly...
> 
> However given what you mention for a seasons burning, it sounds like this unit does just fine for meeting your needs, which makes it a "good thing"...  It wouldn't do as well for me since I burn closer to 4 cords / season, and thus need something that can crank out a higher production.
> 
> Gooserider



Hi thanks for the reply.  I could not agree more.  Since I have limited needs it works for me.  My suggestion it is suitable for 1+ cord per year, no more. Since I have owned the unit my guess is I have only split about 4 cords.  I am basicly done splitting for the year as I have run out of storage, about 1.5-2 cords.

--  Brandy


----------



## johnnywarm (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi thanks for the reply. I could not agree more. Since I have limited needs it works for me. My suggestion it is suitable for 1+ cord per year, no more. Since I have owned the unit my guess is I have only split about 4 cords. I am basicly done splitting for the year as I have run out of storage, about 1.5-2 cords.

-- Brandy[/quote]


Glad it works for you Brandy. how long are those splits?? they look allot shorter then i use??


----------



## Kilted (Feb 7, 2009)

johnnywarm said:
			
		

> Hi thanks for the reply. I could not agree more. Since I have limited needs it works for me. My suggestion it is suitable for 1+ cord per year, no more. Since I have owned the unit my guess is I have only split about 4 cords. I am basicly done splitting for the year as I have run out of storage, about 1.5-2 cords.
> 
> -- Brandy



Glad it works for you Brandy. how long are those splits?? they look allot shorter then i use??[/quote]

Short splits yes two reasons;
* Check the size of the rounds in the the pictures about 12" thick and some weigh 85+ pounds is all I can carry.
* My stove firebox is small, short in front to back (N/S) ok in side to side (E/W). 

--  Brandy


----------



## WES999 (Feb 7, 2009)

I put together something like the splitter in the link. I made the splitter myself, for the most part it is a copy of the one you can buy.
The one in the pic shows a hand operated hydraulic jack which was very slow. I purchased a air operated 12 ton hydraulic jack which was a bit better but still not very efficient. Since I had about 4 cords that needed splitting I ended up renting a splitter for the day. So in the end IMO save your money and just rent a splitter.


----------



## johnnywarm (Feb 7, 2009)

WES999 said:
			
		

> I put together something like the splitter in the link. I made the splitter myself, for the most part it is a copy of the one you can buy.
> The one in the pic shows a hand operated hydraulic jack which was very slow. I purchased a air operated 12 ton hydraulic jack which was a bit better but still not very efficient. Since I had about 4 cords that needed splitting I ended up renting a splitter for the day. So in the end IMO save your money and just rent a splitter.




Thanks WES.  you did do a nice job on the one you made.


----------



## TreePapa (Feb 10, 2009)

Gooserider said:
			
		

> You might check out westcoastminisplitter.com, they have hand and airpumped splitters that look like the same basic unit - from when I was shopping (decided to go with a bigger gas unit) they looked like the most informative source on that style.  Hard to say how much was hype vs. reality though.
> 
> Gooserider



I have one of the "8-ton" manual mini-splitters. As my sig says, I still rent a gas-powered splitter at least once a year, and the rest I split w/ axe, super-splitter maul, or WoodWiz. The MiniSplitter was one of the biggest wastes of $200 (inc. shipping, tax) I can think of (in hindsight). I've prolly split less than a dozen logs with it, and I've had it for about 2 years. I do not recommend them. I doubt the 12-ton air-powered model would be that much better.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## Gooserider (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, sounds like there is a pretty strong concensus on the manual and air over hydraulic units - namely that they are probably not worth it for most users...  

They might make sense for someone with very low volume splitting requirements, especially if needing to work indoors or in other confined areas, but even then it appears that most people would be happier with one of the small electric units....

The problem seems to be low speed, and the amount of effort needed on the manual models, and high air consumption on the air over units.

Gooserider


----------

